# How should I treat internal parasites???



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I posted in Betta Care yesterday about my betta Akira (http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=110117). He stopped eating his pellets (that he normally jumps for), and started having white stringy poop. I was told he probably has internal parasites.

Now I'm trying to figure out how to treat it. I've been researching treatments for internal parasites, and I am totally overwhelmed!

Is it okay to treat him in his 20G, or should I move him to my 3G hospital tank (I have a heater for it)? He's in the 20G by himself. I just don't want to stress him by moving him to the hospital tank if I don't need to.

My LFS has many options in terms of medications: PraziPro, Seachem Metronidazole, Seachem Paraguard, API General Cure, Tetra Parasite Guard...I'm not sure what's the best treatment.

I've seen a lot of people talking about PraziPro. I've also read that you can use PraziPro and Metronidazole together.

Since he won't eat ANYTHING, I'm assuming I should start with a treatment that goes in the water, and then try feeding him medicated food. Does that sound reasonable? Should I also try ES? Should I increase the water temperature?

I would appreciate any help I can get. He's my first fish (had him for almost 5 months), and this is the first time he's been sick.

Tank: 20 gallon tall (fishless cycled)
Filter: BioWheel 150 (baffled intake, baffled in-flow)
Tankmates: none
Plants : silk plants, and a few Marimos
Temp: a steady 79F
Water is changed 25% every week to 2 weeks
Water is dechlorinated with Prime
Food: New Life Spectrum Betta Formula, 2 pellets 3X a day (this might sound like a lot. he's never been bloated at all), and fasted day a week. He's had freeze dried blood worms 3 times since I've had him

Thanks in advance!
Cate


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I would move Akira to a smaller than 3G container because it's cheaper to treat 1 gallon of water with medication vs 3G 

Once Akira's out, I would increase the temperature of the main tank, but ONLY once you know you have parasites to cook them/speed up their lifecycle.

Don't buy any anti-parasite medicated food. Most bettas HATE it. Mine especially.

Whatever tank you put him in for treatment, don't put any gravel in there.


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

I guess moving him to the 3G would make it easier to monitor his poop and what he is/isn't eating too. 

So, how do I keep my cycle in my 20G from crashing while he's not in the tank?

He doesn't seem bloated at all, so I'm not sure if ES would help right now. I was thinking of picking up both PraziPro and the Metronidazole. I've read good things about them. Maybe start with the PraziPro...???

I'm done work in 1.5 hours, and I'm heading straight to my LFS, then straight home to get him in his hospital tank!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's already cycled so you don't have to worry about that. It's better to keep him in a smaller tank so you can treat him easier and it's also easier for him to breath. Medicated foods are technically the only way to solve this but that's my experience. I suggest "Jungle Anti Parasite Fizz Tabs" by Jungle. You just do the directions and put whatever food he likes best in it. Top it off with garlic juice so he has a better chance of eating it. Freeze Dried foods don't harbor any sickness so don't worry about that.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

you can treat with unscented epsom salt. 2 tsp per gallon works well.


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

Unfortunately my LFS doesn't carry Jungle Anti Parasite Fizz Tabs. I read that API General Cure is PraziPro and Metronidazole in one shot. Maybe that's the best way to go. I'm not sure...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

^ +1 to Ivandert. The Epsom Salt would help to draw the excess fluids out.

@ Cataze
Search Jungle's Fizz Tabs' active ingredient and see if your other medicines have it. It'll work the same, probably.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lvandert said:


> you can treat with unscented epsom salt. 2 tsp per gallon works well.


all big chain stores and most non chain stores carry unscented epsom salt. It helps clear internal parasite, and in my opinion is a bit safer than medications (its kinda a natural fix).


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you so much!

I'm going to pick up Epsom Salt and some medication (probably API General Cure if I can't find the Jungle stuff). But I'll start out with the ES first, and see if he feels like eating tomorrow. If it doesn't seem to help, then I will start the medication. I don't want to medicate if I don't have to.

So 2 tsp ES per gallon of dechlorinated water, and I will do 100% water changes daily. So how many days should I have him in the ES? Is there a maximum?

Thanks again! I don't know what I would do without this forum!!!!

Cate


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, OK. I'm sure it's 10 days to ensure no damage to the kidney. Get well soon!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

+1 Lebron. 10 days is the max you can do a salt treatment before it starts to affect organs


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

10 days...got it!

BTW, I just read here (8th Question down) that the Jungle Parasite Clear Fizz Tabs are the same as the Tetra Parasite Guard. It looks like Tetra may have bought Jungle or something, and are transitioning it to the Tetra brand...???

So if my LFS has Tetra Parasite Guard, I'll pick that up!

I owe all of you!!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm... If you really can't get the Jungle's one, I think you should give it a shot. Can you find the active ingredient?


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I picked up Tetra Parasite Guard Fizz tabs at my LFS, and then went to Walmart to get epsom salt. I checked the pet dept while I was there (they don't sell pets at my Walmart, just food, etc.), and they had Jungle Parasite Clear. I looked at the package, and it has the exact same ingredients as the Tetra Parasite Guard (which are also almost identical to the ingredients in API General Cure). It also has pretty much identical wording on the package..looks like they're the same thing, but the Jungle brand is being transitioned to Tetra.

When I got home I quickly rinsed out my hospital tank, got it set up and got the dechlorinated water in. I disolved the epsom salt in a cup of water and then added it to the tank.

While I was waiting for the water to heat up, I went to check on Akira. Now he's definitely bloated. He wasn't this morning when I left for work. He is also breathing really heavily, which he wasn't doing this morning either. And he's so pale. I'm not sure if you can tell from my avatar, but he's normally green-blue and deep red with white. Now he just looks varying shades of beige. 

I cupped him, acclimatized him by adding a little of the new tank water every few minutes over a 45 minute period, and finally put him in the tank. When I looked down at him I could see some scales that are lifted. I wouldn't say he's pineconing, but his scales aren't completely flat. I'm hoping it's just from the bloating, but I'm starting to fear for the worst. 

Now he's resting in his little plant, still breathing heavily...maybe not quite as heavily as he was before. I'm hoping the epsom salt will make him more comfortable overnight.

I'm planning on doing a 50% water change before I go to work in the morning, and then I will do a 100% water change tomorrow night, adding more epsom salt.

Should I start treating with the Parasite Guard tomorrow? I'm not sure how to use it since the tabs are for 10 gallons, and I've only got about 2.5 gallons in the tank. Can you split the tabs? I don't have anything that holds 10G that I could use to pre-mix it.

Well, thank you all for your help, and your patience with all of my questions. I'll give an update in the morning.

Cate


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I would think you could cut the tabs into 4ths. I know they make a pill cutter, and one would work amazingly, but it's not something every has. A good sharp knife wuld probably do the trick. If he does have dropsy I believe marcylin 1 and 2 will sometimes help ( I would ask Sakura or OFL on that one).


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, my worst fears came true. I went to check on Akira a little while ago, and he had passed away. I'm absolutely heartbroken. I never thought I could get so attached to a fish in just a few months....he had such a big, quirky personality. 

This all happened so fast. I'm still not sure what happened. His scales aren't pineconing, so I don't think it was dropsy. Can internal parasites kill that fast?

What should I do with my tank? Does it need to be broken down and sterilized? Is there away to save my cycled filter media?

Thank you to everyone who helped me with my questions while I tried to help Akira.

Rest in peace, my sweet boy. I'll miss you!

Cate


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

sorry for your loss  He felt your love and was happy with you. I would really disinfect the tank if you going to rescue another betta. And also you need to disinfect everything in the tank.


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for your kind thoughts.

How should I disinfect my tank? Is a vinegar solution sufficient? How much vinegar to water?

I have a Bio-Wheel filter...do I need to throw the Bio-Wheel out or just disinfect it?

Cate


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh I'm sorry! He was a fighter till the end though.

For your tank you can do a vinegar solution or a very diluted bleach solution. If you go the bleach route make you rinse a hundred times over and then once more, the vinegar you can just rinse until you don't smell it anymore. You'll also need to rinse the gravel and and decorations (except live plants). Any cartridges you have for the filter do need to be tossed and your cycle will have to be started over.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

it 10% of the bleach solution. But you can use it only for the tank itself. Silk plants or any ornamental decoration you can disinfection with vinegar solution.

The tank if you will use bleach you have to rinse hundred times like lvandert wrote, with hot,warm, cold water, wipe and rinse and let it stay in the sun for a few days to neutralize the bleach . When you will have disinfection solution in the tank(10% bleach) let it sit for minimum of 10 minutes.

Gravel i would buy new. Unless your gravel you sure absolutely smooth stones and don't have ridges where the vinegar solution can be left.

Any silk plants if you have or ornaments again i am afraid to disinfect any ornamental decorations with a lot of ridges you can disinfect with 50/50 vinegar.
Silky plants, plastic you can use BOILING water. Vinegar and boiling water mix. Boiling water only ,to kill bacteria. So vinegar solution mix let it sit cool down stir,rinse again thoroughly. 

Don't use disinfection solution to disinfection live plants.


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for your advice, sunlight.

Is there anyway I could sanitize the tank with vinegar instead of bleach? I have chemical sensitivities...we never keep bleach in the house.

What about my Marimos? Do you think letting them sitting in chlorinated tap water for a couple of weeks would sanitize them?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

oh yeah you can use vinegar. I think a 25/75 vinegar to water solution will work. The moss balls you can squeeze out, put them in the dechlorinated water for a few days and then squeeze them out again before putting them into a new tank.


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Ivandert! That's good to know! Will the vinegar affect the seal in the aquarium at all? I'm assuming the vinegar and hot/boiling water should only be in there for a certain amount of time...?

I have the hospital tank soaking in 25% vinegar and 75% scalding water right now. It's a kritter keeper, so I don't need to worry about a seal. Just letting it sit there for a while with the heater and thermometer in there.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

It shouldn't. I would leave it in until its cool enough to handle. At that point I would swish it around and grab a rag to wipe/scrub the sides.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Best way to totally sterilize anything fish related is a lysol solution for an hour. Then rinse the heck out of it and let soak in a bleach solution for an hour. Rinse, rinse, rinse then setup with heavy prime or dechlor.. or let it sit and air dry for a while. This reccomendation for people with phd's and work with commercial fish farmers. I do this with EVERYTHING. Nets, hoses, tanks, filters and even my hands between tanks.

The lysol kills everything.. even tough stuff like mycos [fish tb]. the bleach neutralizes the lysol and you rinse and dechlor to get rid of the bleach. Have not lost one fish from the use of lysol in my fish room.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry for your loss...



lvandert said:


> +1 Lebron. 10 days is the max you can do a salt treatment before it starts to affect organs


Actually, Epsom salt is very gentle and safe for bettas, and they can live in it indefinitely.. it's AQ salt, where 10 days is recommended amount of time, can be safely in there for 14 days... but it takes longer then that before it actually damages the organs, you just don't want them in there longer then 14 because it is hard on the fish in general, etc.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

Basement Bettas cataze has sensitivities to the chemicals so he can't do it 
I would afraid to use the plant again, but it me, i am not an expert. But if you going to use it put it in the water with NO water conditioner for a few weeks.
If he indeed had parasites then it easy to disinfect everything because they die without host any way. But i was thinking just in case it he had something else going on like bacteria infection....

I know one girl who wash everything with soap , so if she does it and if you can use clorox then i am sure soap will be fine. I mean anti-bacterial soap from the bottle.

I you afraid to do it then just use solution that you have but it should be 50/50 with hot water. Make sure you wash really thoroughly and put it out site in the sun for a few days or inside. Let it completely dry out.

I never disinfect the stones. If it has a lot of holes and ridges make sure you wash it and soak in the water so nothing left in there. And i would also put everything you disinfect out side ...

Good luck i feel bad i can imagine how difficult to disinfect 20 gallons unless you can take it outside and wash it with hose..


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

sunlight said:


> Basement Bettas cataze has sensitivities to the chemicals so he can't do it
> I would afraid to use the plant again, but it me, i am not an expert. But if you going to use it put it in the water with NO water conditioner for a few weeks.
> If he indeed had parasites then it easy to disinfect everything because they die without host any way. But i was thinking just in case it he had something else going on like bacteria infection....
> 
> ...


LAcking the lysol a good bleach soak for at least 2 hours. Potassium permanganate is also a good soak. But not always easy to get. Can check lfs. Watch seals on a tank with bleach. Make sure nets, hoses and decor gets nuked too. I love bare bottom tanks.. lol. Even then filters and such take a lot of time to disinfect completely.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

i know it such a pain to disinfect everything. If i ever need to disinfect i would just buy new gravel. I love bigger stones and they are not expansive. And i don't use filters so for me it would be easier. All i have just thermometer,heater, gravel and plant.


----------

